# Strype's Home Setup .... this week.



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Since I am in the CI industry my system tends to change a lot.

Media RM:
Sony 46" Bravia Z-Series LCD in brushed Steel.
Bravia Internet Video Link
Time Warner Cable
AppleTV
Roku-Netflix
Playstation 3
Mintendo Wii
Speakers (FR, FL, RR, RL) - Monitor Audio Radius 180 ; (FC) - Monitor Audio Radius 225
Music Sub - Sunfire Super Junior
Theater Sub - The Sub
Marantz SR5002
RTI XP-B Control Processor
URC MFR350
Marantz 5CD CC4001
Techniques Duel Tape Deck
Escient FP-1 iPod Dock
URC PSX-2 iPod Dock
Parasound Power Conditioner and APC
Remotes: RTI T3-v, RTI T2-C, RTI T2+, URC MX850 (all are programmed to control either part of or the whole system)
Lighting: Lutron RadioRa




In a couple weeks the outdoor projector system will start to be used more .... late night movies or Wii during BBQs.


----------

